

Ask HN: Where can I host an ASP.Net MVC4 application? - sergiotapia

Where have the HN crowd hosted their ASP.Net MVC3/4 applications?<p>Which hosting providers have you personally used in the past that you found nice to use?<p>I'm not looking for something expensive, it's only going to host my pet project (albeit it's going to get huge I'm sure as the competition is slim and the user base is very vocal).
======
27182818284
<https://appharbor.com/>

<http://www.windowsazure.com/> of course

<http://www.hostgator.com/windows-hosting>

I have experience with none of those, I just happened to be wondering the same
thing the other day so I know those off the top of my head.

~~~
sergiotapia
AppHarbor looks nice but seems really limiting. Is it like Heroku where I
can't even save files to disk?

Do you know of any good VPS providers that have Windows Server? I'm not new to
configuring a server machine, but this is the first time I've actually hosted
a webapp on another entities box. (I've always hosted in-house)

~~~
cl8ton
Why not try Microsoft Azure?

I'm hosting there and find the support and tools great, and not that expensive
as it's use based.

~~~
soneca
I'm hosting in Azure too, that's great, especially if you can get in Microsoft
BizSpark program (not that hard), so you have 3 years of a free basic plan.

------
Avalaxy
Azure has a free version: free Azure Websites. It's awesome, I've hosted a
couple of my own tools/project on Azure Websites. You can easily upgrade to a
reserved instance if you need more capacity. You can either choose one of many
frameworks to install (such as Wordpress) or you can host your own projects
(custom code).

------
nreece
Been very happy with HyperV VPS from Ultima Systems:
<http://www.ultimasystems.net>

------
eddiemunster
Try having a look here <http://www.microsoft.com/web/hosting/home>

------
Meltdown
If you're just testing, use winhost.com - Cheap as Chips.

~~~
robodale
I can back this claim up. I have a test version of an app running on winhost.
It literally is cheap as chips (both american and english).

